# "The looting is not criminality..."



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

"Houses were now being looted because warehouses were empty", he said.

"The looting is not criminality. It is self-preservation," Lim told Reuters.

More proof that you need to be prepared to defend what you have...or you won't have it long...

Desperate Philippine typhoon survivors loot, dig up water pipes | Reuters


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's in a sig line here.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Our country in its present form would happily excuse all the looters, while at the same time sending a good portion of people to jail for negligent discharge of a firearm, attempted homicide (of an intruder), assault causing bodily harm with a deadly weapon.... remember, you are to lie down and "take it", while they take it all.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Unfortunately you may be more correct than you think


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Looters have the same target on their foreheads as politicians and lawyers all of whom you CAN NOT trust!


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

During Katrina I was apalled at the conditions and human depravity I was seeing on TV. We were sitting there getting angry that people were dying in the street... literally. Then the news caster reported looting. At first you saw Walmart being looted and for the most part you saw people taking food and water and other essentials. But then as time went on you saw people taking out televisions, bikes, electronics and toys... lots and lots of toys. 

I know I am going to catch hell for saying this, but I agreed with the looters.... the ones getting food and water. If my families survival is at stake you can hardly blame someone for doing what is necessary. HOWEVER when the televisions and toys were going out the door, i got pissed off and quickly realized why New Orleans is a fun place to visit but would never live there. 

Look, some people were born prepping, others were late getting statted. Still others wont prep because of whatever reason they can come up with. I feel sorry for them, I really do. But talking about the phillipines...You are also talking about people that are so poor that their houses are made out of propped up plywoood. I have been there, it is really really sad. Those poor peolle dont have enough to provide for their family in everyday life, let alone after their home and all sources of food, water and funds are removed. 

One thing I will never condone.... looting someone elses house, killing someone for food or water or causing a riot at a relief center. All big no nos in my book.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

techtony said:


> During Katrina I was apalled at the conditions and human depravity I was seeing on TV. We were sitting there getting angry that people were dying in the street... literally. Then the news caster reported looting. At first you saw Walmart being looted and for the most part you saw people taking food and water and other essentials. But then as time went on you saw people taking out televisions, bikes, electronics and toys... lots and lots of toys.
> 
> I know I am going to catch hell for saying this, but I agreed with the looters.... the ones getting food and water. If my families survival is at stake you can hardly blame someone for doing what is necessary. HOWEVER when the televisions and toys were going out the door, i got pissed off and quickly realized why New Orleans is a fun place to visit but would never live there.
> 
> ...


I am all for taking food, water and other survival items if necessary..The big screen televisions and $200 sneakers are not for survival though.

As for feeling sorry for the people in the Phillipines. They live there and reproduce KNOWING they are poor as hell. I have been there too and they are for the most part a happy country. If they don't have enoguh to provide for the family, they shouldn't reproduce!! It's as simple as that!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I am all for taking food, water and other survival items if necessary..The big screen televisions and $200 sneakers are not for survival though.
> 
> As for feeling sorry for the people in the Phillipines. They live there and reproduce KNOWING they are poor as hell. I have been there too and they are for the most part a happy country. If they don't have enoguh to provide for the family, they shouldn't reproduce!! It's as simple as that!


Couldn't the same be said for those who live in the worst parts of Chicago?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have any sympathy for looters till it has gotten really bad. A few days gone by in a hurricane is no open call to start looting stores. Especially with who always is seen doing the looting and that most of them are living off EBT cards, with more food money to spend each month than most middle class working folks. When the times and if it comes to my door I will put them down hard. Then throw them in a ditch somewhere to rot where they deserve.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

We see every day what giving someone who does nothing free stuff works, just look at the gettos across this country. America didn't cause the dam typhoon. Our military isn't a work force for those that sit on their ass and beg for basic needs yet they say they are having trouble getting supplies thru because of all the debry. How many of those people are helping clear a path for the relief coming they're way. They live in shanty's because it's all they are willing to work for. With all the trash laying around they should be able to build a nice new shanty. With the money that will be wasted helping those people they should end up with luxury houses, but they will end up just as bad off as they were before and then they will bad mouth the US for not doing enough. Lawyers and politicians will come out on top as usual and the people there and tax payers in America will get screwed.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't care if looters are looting the stores or their neighbors home, but when they start looting my home and taking my food then it starts to threaten my possibility of surviving and that's unacceptable. At that point law enforcement will correct it or I WILL correct it and do their job for them in their absence as deemed appropriate. Its not that I lack compassion, its that I am not going to starve so that you can live on the fruits of my labor. Im not beyond lending a helpful hand to those who attempted to help themselves if I am able to, but lack of planning on your part is not going to constitute an emergency on my part, I don't care what the circumstances were or is.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Racist
Protectionist
Conservative


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

alterego said:


> Racist
> Protectionist
> Conservative


A perfect combination for all preppers!
I am against all races when they loot!
I will protect my family and supplies!
I am conservative in my fiscal life. I am conservative in my political views. I am a social liberal - you can do what ever you like with what you own and I expect the same consideration.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

scramble4a5 said:


> Couldn't the same be said for those who live in the worst parts of Chicago?


Screw the people of Shitcago!! They deserve everything they get!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, but I still believe looting is wrong. A friend in Arkansas quoted some tweets at the end of the Zimmerman verdict "hoping shit would get crazy, so they could go looting for tv's". Pathetic, Sad. And the excuse of feeding your family, well, I have some, you have none, that makes it ok to loot from me? I worked hard, I saved here and there, I did without some luxury items to have essentials. 
If I owned a store, And it went south, I would post armed guards and the products would be sold at regular price, with a set limit., until all sold out.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah. I'm going to agree with the few who say that I don't blame the folks taking food and water...from the stores. Taking from other people, that is unacceptable, but.......
I think if we all admit it, we'd do anything we had to for our kids to survive, even if it meant doing something we would be disgusted with ourselves for doing.
That right there is a big part of why I want to have a good stash of food and eventually, the means to produce most or all of our own food. 
I don't ever want to be in a position where I will "do whatever it takes" to feed my children. 
I don't want them to be grateful for the food they have, but guilt-ridden over what their father had to do to get it.

I think about the ammo shortage after Sandy Hook. I remember wishing I could kick myself in the butt for not buying more ammo when it was plentiful. 
That kinda sucked. I don't EVER want to be feeling that way about food and water!!!

Oh.. As far as looting TVs, electronics, and all that shit - just plain trash doing that.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You loot we shoot


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The guy that owns that store paid for the products he has on the shelf. It's OK to loot from him why?
It's no different than robbing someone else - it is still stealing someone's property. If it is ok to steal from a store it is OK to steal from anyone. 
Just because it is a business doesn't make it OK to steal the owner's supplies. It belongs to him, he paid for it and he owns it. No difference between he and I.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The guy that owns that store paid for the products he has on the shelf. It's OK to loot from him why?
> It's no different than robbing someone else - it is still stealing someone's property. If it is ok to steal from a store it is OK to steal from anyone.
> Just because it is a business doesn't make it OK to steal the owner's supplies. It belongs to him, he paid for it and he owns it. No difference between he and I.


Let me clarify this. I don't think it's acceptable to loot at all. But, what I am saying is that I think most people (myself included) would do what they had to in order to feed their families.
Does it make it moral - no. Is that reality - I think yes.

I do believe that there is a difference between stealing from a store and stealing from a person's home (especially if it is a Walmart or large grocery store).
The difference is that the store owner does not have that in his store to feed his family (directly - of course, that is his livelihood). The food that a person has in their pantry is to feed their family. That is the difference to me.

Again, I'm not saying that it is morally acceptable. I'm saying that I believe most folks, even good folks, would do it to feed their children even if they are disgusted with the actions that are having to take.
My thoughts are that those of us who stock up, keep a full pantry, work to develop our own food sources are cognizant of this and doing the right thing by preparing to take care of ourselves.

But here is an honest question to ask...
How many people here would not go into Walmart and take food for their kids if there was no way around it (this doesn't apply in good times like things, since jobs are plentiful, food pantries, churches, family, friend can help people out)? I know most are going to say I have xxxx,xxxx,xxx so I won't be in that situation. But ask yourselves......if your stash got destroyed in a SHTF situation and you didn't have a way to morally obtain food, would you allow your kids to go starve before stealing from others?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

scramble4a5 said:


> Couldn't the same be said for those who live in the worst parts of Chicago?


While it is not all of the people who live in the worst parts of Chicago, a lot of those who steal from other's homes or the store down the street, I doubt that they are stealing because they need a hot meal. Having lived in the shadow of this group, they are stealing to support a drug habit, buy more bling to hang around their neck, and are too damn lazy or believe that everything is owed them. Those in this group on EBT cards seem to go to the store and buy up lobster, crab, and steak, all legitimate purchases. Then they go and sell these expensive foods for a few bucks cash to support a drug habit, buy more bling to hang around their neck, and are too damn lazy or believe that everything is owed them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mic said:


> Let me clarify this. I don't think it's acceptable to loot at all. But, what I am saying is that I think most people (myself included) would do what they had to in order to feed their families.
> Does it make it moral - no. Is that reality - I think yes.


But isn't this why we prep? Recently I have started buying extra rice and beans, gonna use the mylar for storage so I can share when needed.

Try and take my self, well, we'll see.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes! Prepare for what might happen and maybe the store owner will too. He might be counting on what is in the store to feed his kids. 

I never could separate morality and my actions. If it isn't moral I can't do it. If my family was hungry I might go to the store and ask if I could do some work for some food for my family but I couldn't just take it. I would collect worms, pigeons, crows, rats and whatever before I would steal. I don't condemn anyone else for their actions under adverse conditions but I have to follow my morals.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

BLACK MARKET. What makes anyone truely believe those looters aren't stealing to resale?


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> As for feeling sorry for the people in the Phillipines. They live there and reproduce KNOWING they are poor as hell. I have been there too and they are for the most part a happy country. If they don't have enoguh to provide for the family, they shouldn't reproduce!! It's as simple as that!


They reproduce because that is life and their religion (catholicism mostly) dictates it. They are mostly uneducated as well. So I am wondering since you say that they should not reproduce... should we sterilize them? I don't know about you, but if the government showed up at my door saying I should not reproduce and to please whip it all out real quick for a vasectomy, they would be met with...... lets say resistance.

And yes they are a very upbeat and happy people, unlike a lot of other places.

To the poster who said that these people should be helping clear a path for aid..... you sir have never been in a hurricane apparently. Debris is everywhere. Clearing out to s of debris is a huge task that takes time and resources and equipment, it is not a matter of taking out a broom. It took almost 6 months with the help of FEMA, the national guard, the red cross, and thousands of workers with large machines to get our town up and running after ivan. It is day 5 there in the philippines, I think you can cut them some slack.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

techtony said:


> They reproduce because that is life and their religion (catholicism mostly) dictates it. They are mostly uneducated as well. So I am wondering since you say that they should not reproduce... should we sterilize them? I don't know about you, but if the government showed up at my door saying I should not reproduce and to please whip it all out real quick for a vasectomy, they would be met with...... lets say resistance.
> 
> And yes they are a very upbeat and happy people, unlike a lot of other places.
> 
> To the poster who said that these people should be helping clear a path for aid..... you sir have never been in a hurricane apparently. Debris is everywhere. Clearing out to s of debris is a huge task that takes time and resources and equipment, it is not a matter of taking out a broom. It took almost 6 months with the help of FEMA, the national guard, the red cross, and thousands of workers with large machines to get our town up and running after ivan. It is day 5 there in the philippines, I think you can cut them some slack.


So I guess the best they can do is sit there and starve while someone else works to help them. The people in Joplin, MO and in Oklahoma didn't sit on their ass and wait for the government or FEMA, how dumb can they be! Yep, you have a good point.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I know the devastating 2004 hurricanes here after the storms passed people were out clearing the roads. Some with chainsaws. Some with axes. Others using their vehicle & a tow rope.
Older people were donating gas, drinks, sandwiches, etc to those working.

Don't know of one home broken into in my area.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I know the devastating 2004 hurricanes here after the storms passed people were out clearing the roads. Some with chainsaws. Some with axes. Others using their vehicle & a tow rope.
> Older people were donating gas, drinks, sandwiches, etc to those working.
> 
> Don't know of one home broken into in my area.


Sounds like a great place


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I know the devastating 2004 hurricanes here after the storms passed people were out clearing the roads. Some with chainsaws. Some with axes. Others using their vehicle & a tow rope.
> Older people were donating gas, drinks, sandwiches, etc to those working.
> 
> Don't know of one home broken into in my area.


I'd be willing to bet this was a rural area, not the suburbs or a city. Sounds like a place where people feel a resonsibility to themselves and their neighbors - a real community.
It would be very nice to live in a place like that.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

paraquack said:


> While it is not all of the people who live in the worst parts of Chicago, a lot of those who steal from other's homes or the store down the street, I doubt that they are stealing because they need a hot meal. Having lived in the shadow of this group, they are stealing to support a drug habit, buy more bling to hang around their neck, and are too damn lazy or believe that everything is owed them. Those in this group on EBT cards seem to go to the store and buy up lobster, crab, and steak, all legitimate purchases. Then they go and sell these expensive foods for a few bucks cash to support a drug habit, buy more bling to hang around their neck, and are too damn lazy or believe that everything is owed them.


I am hoping my comment was not misinterpreted. What I was commenting on is the people in Chicago who live in the absolute worst, poorest, most criminally infested neighborhoods keep reproducing and in the vast majority of cases out of wedlock. The only way they survive is by suckling on the government teat but they keep having more babies. It's everywhere, not just the Philippines.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But strangely Japan seems different, at least it looked that way after Sendia


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

You alao have to remember you aee watching tv, whixh does not show the whole picture. I am sure that there are people digging out the dead bodies, debris and what not, but the news picks and chooses what they show.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Mic said:


> Yeah. I'm going to agree with the few who say that I don't blame the folks taking food and water...from the stores. Taking from other people, that is unacceptable, but.......


Stores are people. If you looted my store (and I own one), you would take from me everything I have worked for. Looting is taking, period. If you're doing it to feed your family, just know, your taking from mine.


----------

